# Tugger Get together on Hilton Head week of 10/21-10/28



## pcgirl54 (Sep 25, 2005)

Both Ken K and myself are on HH these dates. Are there any other Tuggers who will be there at this time who would like a get together? 

Janette are you available that week? Ken is at Baroney and we are at GO.


----------



## Janette (Sep 25, 2005)

We are in Maine at the moment visiting our daughter's family. We'll be back in Sun City Oct 4.  We will be in Athens Ga the weekend of Oct 22 for homecoming at UGA but should be back either Sun or Mon. We are on island Wed afternoon taking a master gardening course so it would be perfect if we could meet that evening. Other evenings would be ok also but it would be good to conserve a little gas. We just finished our sun room so we have lots of room for entertaining and you are welcome to come to our place for a cookout.


----------



## KenK (Sep 25, 2005)

I'm ready anytime.  Have very limited access as powerbook screen burned out last night.  Still at Mar Desert Springs.  Next is Mar Newport.  OK to have in the Barony unit we will have, unless others have ideas...but we will go along with just about anything...


----------



## jwq387 (Sep 25, 2005)

This is Jack. We are going to our home in Moss Creek October 19-23.  My DW and I would like to meet some evening. Post back, and we can figure out a time to meet.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Sep 26, 2005)

*Get together*

Jack,Janette and Ken,
 Posting times I would be available so we can find common ground between us.
 I get there Friday night and wouldn't be available until at least the Sunday. 
Wednesday would also be okay. Whatever is easier. I'm open to a breakfast or lunch get together also. There are so many places to eat. Up to you.


We also need to contact a realtor to set up a schedule so we can make the best use of time and set up appointments to view properties and enjoy our vacation.


----------



## jwq387 (Sep 27, 2005)

pcgirl54 said:
			
		

> Jack,Janette and Ken,
> Posting times I would be available so we can find common ground between us.
> I get there Friday night and wouldn't be available until at least the Sunday.
> Wednesday would also be okay. Whatever is easier. I'm open to a breakfast or lunch get together also. There are so many places to eat. Up to you.
> ...


Unfortunately, we are leaving Sunday, October 23, in the morning. If you need the name of a realtor, we can recommend one. We could also show you around Moss Creek on Saturday, October 22 if you like. That includes seeing our Stable Gate Home. These homes go for $240-340K, and are quite attractive, IMHO.


----------



## Janette (Sep 30, 2005)

I'm back in Sun City so let me know if you want me to make reservations or if you want to meet at one of the resorts or my home. I'm open to any suggestions.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Oct 3, 2005)

Jack, so  sorry that we will miss meeting you on the weekend. You have given us so much advice on HH properties. Yes,please forward the realtors name to me. Even though I have received emails from a local realtor he has never responded to three emails informing him when we will be on the island. As a former realtor that is disappointing to me as we are limited timewise.

Janette,Ken I am open to suggestions as well. 18 days and counting. Easiest thing for all is best.


----------



## jwq387 (Oct 6, 2005)

*realtor for hilton head island*



			
				pcgirl54 said:
			
		

> Jack, so  sorry that we will miss meeting you on the weekend. You have given us so much advice on HH properties. Yes,please forward the realtors name to me. Even though I have received emails from a local realtor he has never responded to three emails informing him when we will be on the island. As a former realtor that is disappointing to me as we are limited timewise.
> 
> Janette,Ken I am open to suggestions as well. 18 days and counting. Easiest thing for all is best.


The name of the realtor we worked with is: Paul Skoczylas(pronouned SCO(rhymes with go) TILL, US. He and his wife, Diana Weber, work for Dunes Marketing. Their phone number is: 843-842-0854, or Toll-Free, 1-800-388-5802. E-mail: paul@artax.com. They just returned to their office after a fire in the building next door caused some smoke damage. Therefore, if they don't get back to you in the next 24 hours, please hang on, and they will respond. Tell them Jack and Deborah of 6 Stable Gate recommended you. That may or may not speed up the process.BTW, the home two doors down from ours at Moss Creek is for sale. Only one picture of it on the Moss Creek website, however. Paul is in his mid late 60's, and has a laid-back nature about him. However, he is highly qualified to talk about real estate, second-home investments, as he is a financial planner, and an accountant. Best of luck. Any other questions, please feel free to post or e-mail.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Oct 7, 2005)

Jack,
Thank You. This is the very same realtor I mentioned that email me from time to time. I replied more than once about our date of arrival and never heard anything from them in a response. Kinda disappointing to me.

 I plan on visiting Moss and will visit the home you mentioned. I recall seeing it on MLS.It seems from another realto email that sales have sbegun to slow down and this is off season so that may help us a bit.Although we missed buying before the market appreciation of the last two years.

14 days to go.....can't wait!


----------



## jwq387 (Oct 7, 2005)

*realtor on hilton head*



			
				pcgirl54 said:
			
		

> Jack,
> Thank You. This is the very same realtor I mentioned that email me from time to time. I replied more than once about our date of arrival and never heard anything from them in a response. Kinda disappointing to me.
> 
> I plan on visiting Moss and will visit the home you mentioned. I recall seeing it on MLS.It seems from another realto email that sales have sbegun to slow down and this is off season so that may help us a bit.Although we missed buying before the market appreciation of the last two years.
> ...


Are you saying Paul Skoczylas didn't get back to you, or is it Dunes Marketing? Paul told us the fire in the next building put him out of electronic communication for two weeks. However, if this has been an issue with you, I am sorry to hear it. There is a realtor who lives in Moss Creek. He works for Charter One Realty.. His name is George Cobb. I don't know him personally, but he sends us "stuff" on homes sales every week. As for the other realtor commenting on real estate sales slowing, this has not happened yet in Moss Creek. However, I am sure it will soon, since there isn't much inventory available. In fact, there are about 120 homes in the Stable Gate neighborhood where we own, and right now only 4 for sale. Nice to hear you might look at the home two doors down from us. It would be great to have a fellow TUGer as a neighbor. Happy Hunting. BTW. IF you and your DH would be available, we would be happy to meet you for brunch at the Moss Creek clubhouse on October 23, 1000am. Its only 9.95 plus tax, and it is, IMHO, fabulous. Not an advertisement-We don't get a cut of the proceeds(ha-ha)


----------



## pcgirl54 (Oct 7, 2005)

Jack,
Paul sent an informative postal package about 6-8 months ago and has emailed us three times since. Each time I replied when we were visiting HHI and where we were staying. Not once did he try to arrange or hint at any type of meeting. After reading a bit more I would prefer Moss Creek over Rose Hill.

Thanks for letting us know about brunch.  I will let you know if we decide to go that Sunday. 
13 more days.............


----------



## jwq387 (Oct 8, 2005)

*get together at Hilton Head*



			
				pcgirl54 said:
			
		

> Jack,
> Paul sent an informative postal package about 6-8 months ago and has emailed us three times since. Each time I replied when we were visiting HHI and where we were staying. Not once did he try to arrange or hint at any type of meeting. After reading a bit more I would prefer Moss Creek over Rose Hill.
> 
> Thanks for letting us know about brunch.  I will let you know if we decide to go that Sunday.
> 13 more days.............


I think I jumped the gun on brunch. I have been informed by my DH we need to leave on Sunday early morning, before brunch. I apologize for the confusion. Best of luck on your search.


----------



## KenK (Oct 10, 2005)

We are driving from NJ with an arrival of Sunday PM.   We need to leave early on Sat AM. to try to get to DC by 5 PM  (I hope thats possible) actually Silver Springs)

Last week we visited my SIL in the Sun City in Palm Desert.  It is a woderful place. (Sun City was). Palm Desert may be a dry heat....but its still HOT. On the undeveloped land, I keep wondering if the ocean was over the next sand dune . 

We visited HHI Sun City several years ago, during the summer...and it was also somewhat hot, but not like 101 degrees (in early October??).  Yes, was more humid in HHI area.  I think I like high 80s & low 90s with some humidity better.

As for the Sun City concept itself, this is great. (There are many similiar developments under different contractor/developers).  The houses I saw build by Del Webb seen much better constructed than our visits to the Four Season (K Hov) homes built in NJ.  I see ads for Four Seasons here in S Calif. I would really look around at the different construction practices.  Codes may not be enough.  

Now...the weather on the Cailf S coast is just great!. (Newport & Corona Del Mar- where the MAR is here)  But the small 2 bed houses on the hills cost near the millions.....(don't know how there could be sooooo many).


----------



## pcgirl54 (Oct 10, 2005)

LOL,Jack I was just about to take you up on the brunch offer too! I recalled you were leaving Sunday but figured you were leaving later in the day.Well,there's always next time.

Ken and Janette,
Do you want to plan on Wednesday then? Brunch or early dinner. Where and when is the next step. I will be either be staring at the water,wading in the water ,sitting on the beach and house shopping all that week.

11 more days...............


----------



## jwq387 (Oct 10, 2005)

*jumped the gun on brunch*



			
				pcgirl54 said:
			
		

> LOL,Jack I was just about to take you up on the brunch offer too! I recalled you were leaving Sunday but figured you were leaving later in the day.Well,there's always next time.
> 
> Ken and Janette,
> Do you want to plan on Wednesday then? Brunch or early dinner. Where and when is the next step. I will be either be staring at the water,wading in the water ,sitting on the beach and house shopping all that week.
> ...


Sorry about that, darn. If you would be so kind as to let us know how you made out in your property search, that would be great. Jack and Deb


----------



## pcgirl54 (Oct 17, 2005)

Leaving in four days. Weather reports predict nice weather,hope so the chill is in the air here. Looking forward to meeting everyone.

Jack enjoy your visit. I read Moss Creek has an onsite Dunes Market sales office. Is it open on Sundays?


----------



## jwq387 (Oct 17, 2005)

*when is Dunes Marketing Open*



			
				pcgirl54 said:
			
		

> Leaving in four days. Weather reports predict nice weather,hope so the chill is in the air here. Looking forward to meeting everyone.
> 
> Jack enjoy your visit. I read Moss Creek has an onsite Dunes Market sales office. Is it open on Sundays?


Unfortunately, I called after 6pm. The offices are open 9-6pm M-Sat, and Noon-6pm on Sunday. They didn't specify whether or not the Moss Creek office will be open on Sunday. The toll-free number is 800-258-5202. I won't be able to e-mail anyone until Wednesday afternoon, October 19 in Hilton Head, so you might want to give them a call. I will get on my laptop later in the week to follow up with a defiinite answer on the Moss Creek Office, if you want to wait.-Jack and Deb.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Oct 17, 2005)

No worries. Thanks for the phone number I'll call tomorrow. Enjoy your weekend.


----------

